# Montreal, Canada



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone have suggestion for CG's in the Montreal area? My DW is pondering an international expedition....


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

That's almost in my backyard!!















There are no campgrounds in Montreal, so you would have to be off the island...in the Monteregie area, or Laurentions, Laval areas. here are a couple of links that might be useful. Montreal has a lot of festivals during the summer months....Jaz...with a lot of free outdoor concerts, Just for Laughs, and others. Here are the links.

Laval

MotÃ©rÃ©gie (south shore)

Montreal


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

[quote name='Canadiansue' date='Jan 18 2007, 03:37 PM' post='180698']
That's almost in my backyard!!















There are no campgrounds in Montreal, so you would have to be off the island...in the Monteregie area, or Laurentions, Laval areas. here are a couple of links that might be useful. Montreal has a lot of festivals during the summer months....Jaz...with a lot of free outdoor concerts, Just for Laughs, and others. Here are the links.

Right you are nice place to visit









As an FYI there are two KOA Campgrounds close to Montreal South 12 mi of about 16 K's to City centre and Montreal West in Coteau-du-lac

Camping Canuks


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

this looks good....very close to water parks too, and not too far from Mtl.

campground


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Does anyone have suggestion for CG's in the Montreal area? My DW is pondering an international expedition....


Hi neighbor! Northern Wind (Steve) and I have losely discussed the idea of having a *late Summer/early Autumn* Canadian Rally in his neck of the woods....likely somewhere between Toronto & Montreal. That's a BIG piece of real estate but we just haven't taken the conversation any further yet. Any interest?


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

A Canadian East rally is a great idea. The Ivy Lee CG located on the St. Lawrence river is about half way between Montreal and Toronto, and close to the bridge going to the U.S. In fact, you can see the 1000 Island bridge from the CG. 
The reservation desk for Ivy Lee opens April 16 as it is run by the Ontario government. I'd be in for sure.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Karma said:


> A Canadian East rally is a great idea. The Ivy Lee CG located on the St. Lawrence river is about half way between Montreal and Toronto, and close to the bridge going to the U.S. In fact, you can see the 1000 Island bridge from the CG.
> The reservation desk for Ivy Lee opens April 16 as it is run by the Ontario government. I'd be in for sure.


My vote would be for even further East (its 9 hrs for us just to Buffalo) but maybe could go up thru VT and across from there....I think its only 6 hrs to the border that way. I'll open a new thread tomorrow so as not to fully hijack Eric's request here.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

We had visited Montreal last summer and stayed at the KOA Montreal south. It was a nice quiet campground and we liked the fact that they had bus tours available to bring you in Montreal so we didn't have to drive in the city and try to find places to park.

Have fun its a nice city to visit. Lots of things to see and the food is great.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Does anyone have suggestion for CG's in the Montreal area? My DW is pondering an international expedition....


Hi neighbor! Northern Wind (Steve) and I have losely discussed the idea of having a *late Summer/early Autumn* Canadian Rally in his neck of the woods....likely somewhere between Toronto & Montreal. That's a BIG piece of real estate but we just haven't taken the conversation any further yet. Any interest?
[/quote]

of course!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

If all Canadians are as nice as the ones we met at the Niagara rally (Outbackers and not), you'll have a great time.

Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

happycampers said:


> We had visited Montreal last summer and stayed at the KOA Montreal south. It was a nice quiet campground...


We stayed there too on our "Land Cruise" last summer. It was a very nice, quiet place.

They could do to put covers on the sewer connectors, though









Ed


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm curious, how much of an ordeal is it crossing the border with a TT? Does it take hours for the "inspection"?
I would suppose that the intensity of the inspection is directly related to how







shady or







suspicious the traveler(s) appear.

So ... ? Is it a big deal?

Keep in mind also, that now you'll need a passport to re-enter the U.S.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

s said:


> I'm curious, how much of an ordeal is it crossing the border with a TT? Does it take hours for the "inspection"?
> I would suppose that the intensity of the inspection is directly related to how
> 
> 
> ...


As absolute newbies (picked up the rented C-Class the day before), we crossed from the US to Canada 2 summers ago ... through the wrong place ... at 2AM ... with 7 Orchid plants and 2 dogs. It took us all of 15 minutes. It was all surprisingly VERY smooth. Coming back into the States took a little longer (and the Agents are never as pleasant), but it still was quite smooth.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

s said:


> Keep in mind also, that now you'll need a passport to re-enter the U.S.


Only if your Outback has wings.

Here's the official word from the US Department of State's web site travel.state.gov (click) ...

Beginning January 23, 2007, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling *by air * between the United States and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda will be required to present a valid passport, Air NEXUS card, or U.S. Coast Guard Merchant Mariner Document, or an Alien Registration Card, Form I-551, if applicable.

As early as January 1, *2008*, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling between the U.S. and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda *by land or sea * (including ferries), may be required to present a valid passport or other documents as determined by the Department of Homeland Security. While recent legislative changes permit a later deadline, the Departments of State and Homeland Security are working to meet all requirements as soon as possible. Ample advance notice will be provided to enable the public to obtain passports or passport cards for land/sea entries.

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This past summer at Niagra, I found it easier and faster when pulling the trailer. Sight seeing and crossing the border without the trailer was more trouble but just more questions, thats all.

People do it every day







its not the horror stories unless you try to make it one with wise crack answers.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

s said:


> I'm curious, how much of an ordeal is it crossing the border with a TT? Does it take hours for the "inspection"?


We went in and out a couple of times last summer ... very fast, no inspection, no issues. That said, we did all have passports and a Vet statement for the dog; this might have sped things up a bit.

Ed


----------

